# Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?



## A6er (20. März 2008)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer "günstigen" Möglichkeit meine Teichbeleuchtung per Fernbedienung ein- und auszuschalten zu können.

Dabei bin ich im Netz auf folgendes Produkt gestossen:

http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=2249

Nun geben die an, man kann auch noch eine Steckdose "dimmen".

Kann man dann damit auch ggf. die Pumpe "Oase Aqaumax eco" (neuste Version) mit der Dimmfunktion drosseln oder geht das nur mit den dimmbaren Steckdosenleisten von Oase  

Danke euch!


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"*

hallo rüdiger
das ding kostet 129 steine + versand 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## A6er (20. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo rüdiger
> das ding kostet 129 steine + versand
> gruß
> jürgen



Ja,
bei ebay allerdings "nur" EUR 105,- zzgl. Versand.

Die "Alternative" wäre nur  "InScenio FM-Master 3" von Oase.
Die kostet aber nochmal EUR 50,- mehr  

Daher ja meine Frage, ob die Oase Pumpen auch damit dimmbar wären...


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"*

hallo
ich weiß es zwar nicht...aber was soll an diesem dimmer anders sein wei bei dem von oase 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## A6er (20. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> ich weiß es zwar nicht...aber was soll an diesem dimmer anders sein wei bei dem von oase
> 
> gruß
> jürgen



Ich weiss es auch nicht,
allerdings meine ich hier mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Pumpen mit einem "normalen" dimmer nicht drosselbar sind....  

Kennt sich jemand damit aus????? :beeten


----------



## Asagi-Koi (20. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo rüdiger
> das ding kostet 129 steine + versand
> gruß
> jürgen


 

€ 116,95 INKL. Versand   

Ich habe eben mal in den den technische Dokumentationen nachgeschaut; zu der Frage, ob auch Pumpen damit dimmbar sind, habe ich in den Velda-Unterlagen leider nichts gefunden. Wenn es die Oase-Steckdose kann, dann vermute ich, daß es mit der Velda auch funktioniert.
Das interessiert mich aber auch sehr und ich werde das am Dienstag in Erfahrung bringen.

Gruß, Olli


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

hallo olli

ich habe mich auf diesen link http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=2249 bezogen, den rüdiger hier eingestellt hat
und da steht 129€ + versand

zitat olli


> € 116,95 INKL. Versand



wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen....wollten wir da etwas werbung für die eigene firma machen?  

dann schau mal hier: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Gartensteckdose-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

      

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (20. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hallo,
ich kann nichts über die dimmbare Steckdose finden, wieviel Watt kann die Dimmen ?

Ich habe mir 2 O*se FM-Master 3 letztes Jahr gekauft, diese kann 40-320W an der schalt- dimmbaren Steckdose verkraften,die schaltbaren 2kW.
An der dimmbaren Steckdose hängt meine 120W Pumpe.

Axel


----------



## A6er (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fachmann gesucht für Biotec 36*

Grüße euch!

Habe im Netz mal die Bedienungsanleitung gefunden:

http://www.velda.nl/ecf_src/manuals/L03/manual 4-way outlet nl d f uk.pdf

Da steht, das " *ein geignetes Gerät *oder aber eine Lampe mit der Dimmfunktion über die FB dimmbar sind".

Die Leistung für die "dimmbare" Steckdose beträgt max. 500 Watt!

Also sollte es doch lt. Anleitung funktionieren, oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Redlisch (21. März 2008)

*AW: Fachmann gesucht für Biotec 36*

unter "ein dafür geeignet Gerät" würde ich mal eine dimmbare Pumpe (wenn Asynchron-Wechselstrommotor, als induktive Last) verstehen, da ja die Lampen als ohmsche Last zu sehen ist.

Axel

Gehört das hier überhaubt hin ? Oder ist das deine Antwort zu einem anderen Fred ? diesen


----------



## Asagi-Koi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo olli
> 
> ich habe mich auf diesen link http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=2249 bezogen, den rüdiger hier eingestellt hat
> und da steht 129€ + versand
> ...



Hi Jürgen,

im Startpost ist ein Link auf die Homepage, gefolgt von einem Post mit Preisangabe. Ich habe lediglich ganz objektiv auf den aktuellen Preis hingewiesen und das der Artikel Versandfrei ist, weil dies falsch wiedergegeben wurde. Sorry, wenn das falsch verstanden wurde. 

Wer wo kauft, ist ja jedem selbst überlassen und bei eBay findet man so manches billiger ;-) Da halte ich mich raus.

Gerne möchte ich aber ausführliche Infos zum Artikel bieten und das ist ja im Interesse des Themas (auch weil es mich selbst interessiert).

Gruß & ein paar erholsame Oster-Feiertage wünsche ich Dir  

Olli


----------



## Redlisch (21. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Technische Daten [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/11/]hier[/URL]

Axel

Da läuft wohl irgendetwas quer ... oder warum hat A6er in einem anderen Fred darauf geantwortet ?


----------



## A6er (21. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hi,
ich habe mal im Netz geforscht und die Bedienungsanleitung gefunden:

http://www.velda.nl/ecf_src/manuals/L03/manual 4-way outlet nl d f uk.pdf

Demnach soll man an der dimmbaren Steckdose Lampen und "sonstige dimmbaren Geräte" anschliessen können.

Die dimmbare Steckdose hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von bis zu 500 Watt.

Also, nach meinem Verständnis sollte es doch funktionieren, oder


----------



## Redlisch (21. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

unter "ein dafür geeignet Gerät" würde ich mal eine dimmbare Pumpe (wenn Asynchron-Wechselstrommotor, als induktive Last) verstehen, da ja die Lampen als ohmsche Last zu sehen ist.

Axel


----------



## A6er (21. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Ich habe mir die Steckdosenleiste von Velda gerade mal bestellt und werde nächste Woche berichten, ob das mit der Dimmfunktion funktioniert.

Auch wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte, ist es m.E. eine günstige Alternative zu den sonstigen, fernbedienbaren Produkten von O..se  

In erster Linie geht es mir ja um die Teichbeleuchtung


----------



## bussi67 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hi  



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer "günstigen" Möglichkeit meine Teichbeleuchtung per Fernbedienung ein- und auszuschalten zu können.



Warum so teuer ??Über 100 Euro ??     

Schau mal hier :
http://cgi.ebay.de/3-Funk-Steckdosen-Funksteckdosen-Funksteckdose-Batterie_W0QQitemZ270219786748QQihZ017QQcategoryZ33090QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Habe seit fast 5 Jahren  die gleichen bei mir am Teich,  und funzen hervorragend .  
Die gibt es allerdings in jedem Baumarkt für unter 10 Euronen .

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Redlisch (21. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hallo Dirk,
diese Steckdosen sind nicht für den Ausssenbereich gedacht und in keinster Weise z.B. Spritzwassergeschützt.

Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

hallo olli
ich schwöre es, gestern als ich nach schaute waren es noch 129€ + versand. 

deshalb das mißverständnis. 

dann ist ja alles 

frohe ostern olli 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## lollo (21. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

@all,

auch ich habe seit Jahren ein System von ferngesteuerten Steckdosen in Betrieb, allerdings für den Außeneinsatz geeignet. (IP 44, GS, TÜV)
klick hier 
Kosten des Sets, 2 Steckdosen, eine Fernbedienung für 4 Schaltkreise ca. 12 €.   

Ich finde den Preis dieses Velda Gerätes auch ziemlich heftig, zumal ich aus der Bedienungsanleitung lese, daß 3 Bereiche reine Schaltkreise sind, und nur der untere Bereich dimmbar ist für Ohmsche Widerstände, also Beleuchtung.  

Wie Axel schon erwähnte, sollte man immer darauf achten ob gedimmt oder geregelt werden soll. Der Unterschied besteht einfach darin, daß mit einem Dimmer für Ohmsche Widerstände eben nur Leuchten und Lampen gedimmt werden können, auch Birnen nicht, die kann man essen,   und mit einem Regler dann induktive Widerstände, wie Motoren zu regeln sind.


----------



## A6er (21. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Mein Problem ist halt, dass ich *eine einzige *Aussensteckdose in der Wand der Terrasse habe.
Von dort aus habe ich letztes Wochenende ein Edkabel zu Teich verlegt.
Dass heisst, ich muss *am Teich *eine Steckdosenleiste haben, die mind. 4 Ausgänge hat!
Wo soll ich da mit den dimmbaren Einzelsteckdosen hin?
Selbst wenn ich mir eine günstige Aussenteckdosenleiste mit 4 Steckern kaufen würde, würden die dimmbaren Einzelsteckdosen doch wohl mit Sicherheit nicht alle in die Leiste passen, oder?

So passt z.B. in die im Moment von mir verwendete Oase Inscenio 230 (normale 4-Fach-Aussenteckdosenleiste) gerade mal ein üblicher kleiner Winkelstecker hinein. Bei "normalen" Steckern, wo das Kabel quasie sekrecht nach oben abgeht, muss man schon sanfte Gewalt anwenden bzw. das Kabel zu 90° biegen...

Schön wäre es ja, mir sind EUR >100,- natürlich auch zu viel aber in meinem Fall wird es wohl nicht anders gehen oder fällt jemand dazu noch ne passende günstige Lösung ein?


----------



## lollo (21. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hallo Rüdiger,

die von mir verwendeten Steckdosen sind nicht dimmbar. Sie sehen ähnlich aus wie die von Dirk im Link erwähnten, mit dem Unterschied, daß meine für den Außenbereich geeignet sind.  

Wie ich aus Deinem ersten Beitrag entnehme, wolltest Du nur die Beleuchtung ein oder ausschalten. Zwei dieser Steckdosen hätten bestimmt nebeneinander in die 
Inscenio 230 gepasst. Sie werden einfach nur in eine vorhandene Steckdose eingesteckt.

Wenn Du, wie es das Velta Gerät ja hergibt, die Beleuchtung dimmen möchtest, kann das dann nur mit einer 230 V Beleuchtung geschehen.
Eine Beleuchtung mit Kleinpannung (wie meistens üblich an Teichen) besitzt einen Trafo  (induktiver Widerstand) den Du dann nicht dimmen kannst.


----------



## A6er (25. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"*



			
				Asagi-Koi schrieb:
			
		

> € 116,95 INKL. Versand
> 
> Ich habe eben mal in den den technische Dokumentationen nachgeschaut; zu der Frage, ob auch Pumpen damit dimmbar sind, habe ich in den Velda-Unterlagen leider nichts gefunden. Wenn es die Oase-Steckdose kann, dann vermute ich, daß es mit der Velda auch funktioniert.
> Das interessiert mich aber auch sehr und ich werde das am Dienstag in Erfahrung bringen.
> ...



Hallo Olli,
heut ist Dienstag  
Und, was hat dein Test ergeben


----------



## Asagi-Koi (26. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olli,
> heut ist Dienstag
> Und, was hat dein Test ergeben



Hi, ich habe Gestern nicht daran gedacht. Jetzt aber, danke für die Erinnerung  

Mit der Velda HighStream - Pumpe klappt es. 
Es ist ein elektronischer Dimmer und laut dem technischen Mitarbeiter von Velda soll es auch mit jeder anderen handelsüblichen Pumpe *mit Asynchron-Motor* funktionieren.

Gruß, Olli


----------



## A6er (26. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hi,

habe meine "4 Way Outlet" heute erhalten.

Und:

*Die Oase-Pumpen sind damit dimmbar!!!! *    

Damit ist sie eine spitzenmässige Alternative zur Oase-FM3 da deutlich günstiger und ausserdem noch 3 schaltbare Steckdosen!!!


----------



## lawima (26. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hallo Rüdiger,
Danke für diese INFO -ist sicherlich auch für viele andere interessant!
Gruß
Willi


----------



## lollo (27. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Oase-Pumpen sind damit dimmbar!!!! *


Hallo Rüdiger,

wem soll ich jetzt glauben? Den Angaben des holländischen Herstellers, der in China produziert und in seinem Video hier klicken sagt, und an der vierten Steckdose können sie eine Lampe bis 500 Watt anschließen, oder soll ich Deiner Version glauben?: 
Ich, als Fachmann der Elektrotechnik glaube da allerdings dem Hersteller, und möchte auch nicht die Gesetze der Elektrotechnik ändern,  denn diese beschreiben den Unterschied zwischen einem Dimmer, siehe hier  mit dem man Beleuchtungsanlagen (Lampen) heller oder dunkler regeln kann, und einem Drehzahlregler (-steller) siehe hier mit dem die Drehzahl von Motoren (hier Asynchronmotor/Universalmotor) regeln kann.

Das bei Übersetzungen, von im Ausland hergestellten Geräten dann die Bedienungsanleitungen teilweise laienhaft übersetzt sind, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. Auch die Angaben von irgend welchen angeblichen Prüfzeichen, die nur aufgeklebt sind, sollte man mit Skepsis betrachten.

Ich könnte Dir genau beschreiben wie Strom riecht,  wenn die Steckdose mal mit einem falschen Verbraucher bestückt wird, aber so weit sind wir in der Digitaltechnik hier noch nicht.


----------



## A6er (27. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger,
> 
> wem soll ich jetzt glauben? Den Angaben des holländischen Herstellers, der in China produziert und in seinem Video hier klicken sagt, und an der vierten Steckdose können sie eine Lampe bis 500 Watt anschließen, oder soll ich Deiner Version glauben?:
> Ich, als Fachmann der Elektrotechnik glaube da allerdings dem Hersteller, und möchte auch nicht die Gesetze der Elektrotechnik ändern,  denn diese beschreiben den Unterschied zwischen einem Dimmer, siehe hier  mit dem man Beleuchtungsanlagen (Lampen) heller oder dunkler regeln kann, und einem Drehzahlregler (-steller) siehe hier mit dem die Drehzahl von Motoren (hier Asynchronmotor/Universalmotor) regeln kann.
> ...



Hi,
ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, ob Du mir glaubst oder nicht.
Bei funktioniert es jedenfalls wunderbar...  

BTW:
Oase beschreibt in der Bedieungsanleitung der FM3 ebenfalls nur allgemein eine "Dimmfunktion"...

BTW Nr. 2:
Und Olli hat es ja auch bestätigt!


----------



## lollo (27. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hallo,

als Nachtrag zu meinen Beitrag #26 fand ich noch dieses hier vor allen Dingen die Fragen und Antworten Nr. 4 bis 7 passen zum Thema.

Vielleicht trägt dieses auch dazu bei den Ungläubigen zu mehr Glauben der Tatsachen zu verhelfen.:smoki 
Ich verdiene nichts bei O..e, sondern ich bin nur nach 46 Berufsjahren in der Elektrotechnik jetzt Rentner.


----------



## A6er (27. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> als Nachtrag zu meinen Beitrag #26 fand ich noch dieses hier vor allen Dingen die Fragen und Antworten Nr. 4 bis 7 passen zum Thema.
> 
> ...



Und warum lässt sich dann meine Oase Aquamax 8000 eco mit der Velda leiste dimmen?
Das lässt sich beim mir sehr leicht am Skimmer erkennen.
Jedesmal, wenn ich auf der Fernbedienung + oder - drücke, geht der Skimmer immer ein Stückchen weiter hoch oder runter, was ja auf eine Zunahme oder Drosselung des Flows in Schritten deuten lässt!

Oder glaubst du ich spinne :crazy 

Ich verdiene übrigens auch nix an der Velda, genaus wenig mit Oase-Produkten


----------



## lawima (28. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hallo an alle,

@Lothar (lollo)
zunächst mal   für Deine wirklich informativen Beiträge Nr. 26 u. 28. 
Waren für mich sehr hilfreich und gaben mir nun endlich eine nachvollziehbare Erklärung für ein Problem, das ich im letzten Jahr mit der Regelung meiner neuen Teichpumpe hatte.

Gehe ich also richtig in der Annahme, dass
-die Regelung eines Teichpumpenmotors (der ja asynchron sein muss, um überhaupt geregelt werden zu können) nicht mit einer "dimmbaren", sondern nur mit einer "regelbaren" Steckdose möglich ist?

Wenn dem so ist (was ich ja nun vermute), dann drückt sich aber Oa*e in seiner Bedienungsanleitung zum FM Master echt "unglücklich" aus, denn dort heisst es wörtlich: "Mittels der Tasten +/- kann am *dimmbaren *Anschluss die Fontänenhöhe reguliert bzw. die Durchflussmenge der Oa*e-Pumpen geregelt werden."

Tatsächlich funktioniert die Regelung mit dem FM 3 und meiner Teichpumpe nämlich, also hat die  Steckdose vom FM Master nicht eine Dimmfunktion, sondern vielmehr einen echten Drehzahlregler!

Sorry, aber ich bin selbst absoluter Elektro-Laie und weiss nur, dass ich möglichst nicht mit'm Finger in der Steckdose rumfummeln sollte..... 

Gruß
Willi


----------



## A6er (28. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*



			
				lawima schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genauso verhält es sich nämlich mit der Velda "4 Way Outlet".
Da wird ebenso nur von einer dimmbaren Steckdose gesprochen, tatsächlich sind die Pumpen aber regelbar!


----------



## lollo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hallo Willi,

in der Regel sind die Motoren die wir im täglichen Gebrauch benutzen Einphasenwechselstrommotoren, oder auch Universalmotoren genannt, die zum Einsatz kommen bei Bohrmaschinen, Küchenmaschinen, Pumpen usw. siehe auch hier 
Das sind alles Asynchronmotoren für deren Regelung, wir wollen ja die Drehzahl verringern oder erhöhen, einen Drehzahlregler benötigen.
Du liegst allso richtig mit Deiner Annahme, denn wie Du schreibst hast Du schon Probleme gehabt, und vielleicht Lehrgeld bezahlen müßen.

Nun zu der Aussage von O..e zu der von Dir erwähnten Bedienungsanleitung, die sich ja nun zu den ebenfalls gemachten Aussagen von O..se hier    dann widerspricht.

Hier denke ich, ist diese Schreibweise einmal aufgenommen worden, und wird dann immer wieder im neuen Druck übernommen, denn wer geht denn her und hat den Hersteller schon mal darauf hingewiesen, vor allem wenn er im Ausland sitzt? (ich werde das bei O..e jetzt mal machen)
Schwierigkeiten könnten diese Hersteller u.U. mal dann bekommen, wenn jemand durch die unterschiedlichen Aussagen einen Schaden erlitten hat, und sich auf die Aussagen beruft. Aber wer ist gleich Fachmann und erkennt dies?

Aber auch die Möglichkeit der falschen Übersetztung der Bedienungsanleitung eines im Ausland hergestellten Gerätes kann zu solch unterschiedlichen Aussagen führen. Hier hat man doch schon einiges gelesen, in den Medien gesehen oder selbst in der Hand gehabt. Wie heißt es so schön, dort wo gearbeitet wird werden auch Fehler gemacht. Auch O..e läßt im Ausland produzieren, und das weltweit.

Ich besitzte seit ca. 1970 einen Teich, allerdings nicht immer den gleichen, und habe auch schon so lange Produkte von O..e zu meiner Zufriedenheit in Betrieb.


----------



## lawima (28. März 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hallo Lothar,
alles klar.
Nochmals Danke für die interessante Aufklärung . Mein Elektriker konnte es leider damals nicht so gut rüberbringen, was mir dann auch einiges Kopfzerbrechen verursachte.... 
Noch'n schönes Wochenende!
Gruß
Willi


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*

Hi Rüdiger,
natürlich gibt es preiswerte Lösungen, die Zeit oder ein paar Fachkenntnisse in E-Technik kosten. Wie die Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, sind nicht alle Produkte unbedingt für den Außenbereich gedacht, oder die Kennlinie des Dimmers ist nicht optimal. Sog. ohmsche Lasten lassen sich eben anders regeln als induktive oder kapazitive. Bei den preiswerteren Modellen hast Du schlimmstenfalls einen Regelbereich zwischen "läuft gar nicht" und "läuft mit voller Leistung".
Ich würde eher zu einem Verteiler IP 54 für die Gartenelektrik greifen. Steckdosen für über längere Zeit fest installierte Geräte sind nicht nötig. Das Innenleben auf Hutschiene und der Verteiler kosten freilich mehr Geld, doch es gibt neue Möglichkeiten (Zeitsteuerung, zusätzliche Regelkreise etc.).  Zur Umsetzung braucht man aber Kenntnisse, Zeit, oder Leute mit Ahnung, wenn man es nicht selber macht. Allerdings ist diese Methode sicherer, sauber, und flexibler (wie lange lebt die Gartenbeleuchtung, wie lange der Verteiler?). Auf Hutschiene gibt es auch Steckdosen, und damit auch Optionen für den Anschluß von Schlammsauger etc. vor Ort -> als zweite Motivation für eine solche Kiste.
Ich hoffe, das war nicht zu nervig, ansonsten ein "big sorry",


----------



## lollo (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Velda "4 Way Outlet"->Oa*e-Pumpe dimmbar?*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Nun zu der Aussage von O..e zu der von Dir erwähnten Bedienungsanleitung, die sich ja nun zu den ebenfalls gemachten Aussagen von O..se hier    dann widerspricht.
> 
> Hier denke ich, ist diese Schreibweise einmal aufgenommen worden, und wird dann immer wieder im neuen Druck übernommen, denn wer geht denn her und hat den Hersteller schon mal darauf hingewiesen, vor allem wenn er im Ausland sitzt? *(ich werde das bei O..e jetzt mal machen)*


Hallo,

und nach langer Zeit, und nochmaligem Hinweis auf meine unbeantwortete Frage, bekam ich dann endlich diese Antwort vom : <customer-service@oase-livingwater.com>  

*Hallo Herr,

wir meinen mit dimmbar den Drehzahlsteller. Aber im allgemeinen
Sprachgebrauch benutzen die meisten Menschen den Begriff "dimmbar" für
alles -egal ob Licht oder Pumpe - wir in diesem Fall auch, auch wenn dies
nicht der richtige Ausdruck ist.*

Also was sagt uns das?
Traue nie unbedacht der Werbung, traue am besten nur dir selbst, und dem was du in der Hand hälst, (zu kaufendeTeile) und höre auf den Rat von *richtigen* Fachleuten.

Eine weitere Anfrage ist mir O..e ebenfalls noch schuldig.


----------

